# stock 17' wheels and tires for sale



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

only 5k miles on the tires, like new!!! no burnouts, tread is awesome. BF Goodrich $300 for tires and $300 for wheels =$600 obo. ive got to get rid of them i don't have room for them in my garage. pick up only. San bernardino, CA
any questions just ask


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Dang, I live in Kansas, but would sure be interested.


----------

